# 36556 denied to 33210



## coders_rock! (Apr 15, 2013)

Can you bill a non-tunneling CV catheter (36556) along with a temporary pacemaker 33210? 

thank you...


----------



## maddismom (Apr 15, 2013)

The edits state you can with a modifier (if appropriate).


----------

